# Have you the time



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

We have decided we would like to tour Portugal in Jan, Feb, but both in our 70's are a little apprehensive. I wondered if you had the time to impart your tips/hints starting with suitable maps/sat nav well every thing really, best time & cheapest to book the boat (Plymouth Bilbao) 
ect. There has been a similar enquiry on the site but damned if I can find it now. Any help would be appreciated.
Tel


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Plymouth - Santander is a better bet than Bilbao, and to some degree staying in Spain until you are some way south is better than picking your way through northern Portugal.

We've done it three times, nice country but while the southern parts are busier and more built up, the northern half is pretty rural.

Santander - Valladolid - Salamanca - west to Guarda and then west again to Lisbon or south to the coast.

Peter


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

*Have you the Time*

I can't be much help on the Portugal part of your proposed trip as I have been to Portugal once in our motorhome and was left totally underwhelmed! However, I know plenty of people who go every year and thoroughly enjoy it. We have been going to Southern Spain in the Winter for the last 10 years and really have a great time. We started touring with all good intentions the first year, but in our second year we found such a good camp site in a great location that we have gone back every year for about 2.5 months.

We only recently started using the Brittany Ferries from Portsmouth to Santander or Bilbao and wish we had gone that way earlier.

My preferred choice of sat nav is Tom Tom and I have used it every year in Spain. You will need to make sure that your European maps are up to date as the Spanish are building new roads all the time!

If you sail into Bilbao you can stay overnight in the port if you wish, but this is not available at Santander. The sites open in the Santander area few and far between as well. If you wanted any more info send me a PM and I will be glad to help.

Nick


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We are in the Love-Portugal camp. Especially the North.
The North coast of Galicia is spectacular and well worth the time to trot along towards Corunna.
We tend to favour Bilbao for two reasons.
1. We like the campsite at Zarautz between Bilbao and Donastia (San Sabastian)
2. We love the Gugenheim Museum in Bilbao

Once you have been to Corunna, turn South and spend some time at Santiago de Compostela. Then down to Vigo and the N550 to cross the river into Portugal. Make for the coast at Caminah and then all the way down the wonderful West Coast.

The Portugese love motorhomes but hate paying for campsites. The are hundreds of wildcamp spots - almost every village has one and you will be very welcomed.

When you eat out, order 1 dish for two people - just ask for two plates. Their portions are enormous!

The weather is mild and very wet in the Winter but sooo green and lush as a result.

If you fancy going inland a bit, you will find a lot of "river beaches" to play at and often to stop at.

The UK has helped Portugal out a number of times and they are very pleased to see the British as a result. Portugal is the only European country we have never fought a war with!!!

Watch the supermarket prices and you can live well and cheaply - albeit with more fish & veg than meat.

A slightly chaotic website contains a wealth of information. It is a Portugese/Brit + others collaboration... http://www.campingcarportugal.com/areasServico?l=english

Have fun and don't miss out some of the best bits of Europe, IMHO.

Patrick


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Tel,
rather than create a lengthy response I have sent you a PM of places we stayed at earlier this year.

Happy travels

Terry


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

There are no sailings from Plymouth in Jan/Feb, and January it's Portsmouth to Santander or Portsmouth to Bilbao. The Santander sailings land at 5.30 in the afternoon so it will be dark when you drive off. The better bet would be to go to Bilbao landing at 12.45. The other Bilbao sailing is a 2 day voyage.

BF operate dynamic pricing so the earlier you book the cheaper it is likely to be.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

Like many others on this informative site, we have driven thru/across Spain and Portugal. The route suggested by Listerdiesel we have done several times and really is most enjoyable. There are several good c/sites on this route. Go and have a good time. We are off on the Bilbao sailing beginning of January and looking forward to it. Best wishes.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> rather than create a lengthy response I have sent you a PM of places we stayed at earlier this year.


Terry, I think that the whole point of a forum is that we can all share the questions and learn from the responses.
David


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

DavyS said:


> Geriatricbackpacker said:
> 
> 
> > rather than create a lengthy response I have sent you a PM of places we stayed at earlier this year.
> ...


Hi David
Thanks for pointing that out. I do as a rule post quite a lot of things on the forum for all to see. However I don't share personal information on the internet in an open format. I have responded to all those who have PM'd me for this and other threads regarding any further information they require.

Terry


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

This was our intention in January this year but the weather eventually thwarted us - we gave up and headed south to the Algarve (admittedly, we were told that it was the worst weather they had had at that time of year for ages!)

We plan to go straight south next year, possibly using the Spanish motorways and "do" Portugal on the way back when, hopefully, the weather should be better.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

PS Brightspark, if you do book with BF don't forget to give them your mobile phone number and keep it on a day or so prior to your sailing just in case there is a cancellation due to bad weather. They'll text you and offer alternative arrangements.


----------

